# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا  برنامج للإرسال البرامج و الألعاب Javakiller v1.5

## salihmob

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
           الوصف و التحميل:          
رنامج  رائع  لبرامج والعاب الجافا 
 تستطيع تجميع اللعبه او البرنامج المثبت على جوالك ومن ثم ارسالها او حفظها  قبل عمل الفورمات او نقلها لجوال اخر
 تستطيع تغيير دقة الشاشه للالعاب او البرامج 
 تستطيع عمل اكثر من نسخه من اللعبه او البرنامج
 * البرنامج يحتاج بايثون 
التحميل بالمرفقات

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

شكرا على البرنامج الجميل

----------


## digit salah

شكراiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## Dilbrin_92

الله يعطيك العافية 
ليل برامج الرائع و مفيده
جاري التجربة ...

----------


## حليمه بلغيث

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

